# Hartville Bicycle And Motorbike Show



## GoofyBike (Aug 29, 2016)

Antique & Classic Bicycle and Motorbike Show & Swap Meet  Thursday through Saturday, September 8, 9, and 10, 2016 at The Hartville MarketPlace, state route 619 in Hartville, Ohio. Out Of Production Motorbikes, Motor Scooters and Classic Bicycles Welcome (No Judging) Open To The Public No Admission Charge No Advance Set-up Free vendor space in designated area for meet related items only Thursday evening ride, 10 miles, to Maize Valley Farm car show. Friday afternoon rides.  For information contact Dan or Jason Schwaberow at 330-699-4517, Ron Ashley at 330-618-7134(cell), Jack Burns 330-571-3217(cell)or Bob Hirschfelt at 330-699-9798.


----------



## jungleterry (Sep 3, 2016)

Heard this is a good show and can find some nice bikes . See you all Thursday morning . Bringing prewar and muscle bike parts and complete muscle bikes . Many of them lol . Take care Terry and Tammy


----------



## GoofyBike (Sep 12, 2016)

Some photos of the show.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Sep 12, 2016)

What day was this?? Saturday??
Being spread out a few days I'm curious what is the best turn out day?


----------



## GoofyBike (Sep 12, 2016)

Pictures are from Saturday, but all 3 days were great.


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 12, 2016)

I was there thursday and it is a very nice show. Hartville market is a super venue with everything you could ask for in the way of food and flea markets.


----------

